# Η Iστορία της Ελληνικής και Ξένης Ναυτιλίας - Greek and Foreign Maritime History > Ιστορικά και Άλλα - Various Historical >  ΠΟΣΕΙΔΩΝΑΣ (1)

## efouskayak

**Μια χώρα όπως η Ελλάδα, που βρέχεται στη μεγαλύτερη έκτασή της από θάλασσα και περιλαμβάνει χίλια περίπου μικρά και μεγάλα νησιά, δεν ήταν δυνατόν να μην έχει ένα θεό κατεξοχήν θαλασσινό. Αυτός ήταν ο *Ποσειδώνας*, ένας από τους δώδεκα Ολύμπιους θεούς, αδερφός του Δία και του Πλούτωνα. Ο Ποσειδώνας, όπως και τ' αδέρφια του, έζησε τα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του μέσα στο σκοτεινό στομάχι του πατέρα του Κρόνου. Μέχρι τη στιγμή που ο αδερφός τους, ο Δίας, με το μαγικό βοτάνι της Μήτιδας, κατάφερε να τους βγάλει από την ιδιόμορφη φυλακή τους. Υπήρχαν όμως και άλλοι μύθοι σχετικά με τη γέννηση του θεού. Έτσι, οι αρχαίοι ποιητές διηγούνται ότι η Ρέα και στην περίπτωση του *Ποσειδώνα* κατάφερε να ξεγελάσει τον άντρα της. Αντί να του δώσει να καταπιεί το θεϊκό βρέφος, του έδωσε τυλιγμένο στα σπάργανα ένα νεογέννητο αλογάκι. Κατόπιν, για να μην ακούσει ο φοβερός παιδοκτόνος το κλάμα του μωρού, η Ρέα το έβαλε να μεγαλώσει ανάμεσα σ' ένα κοπάδι πρόβατα.Tα βελάσματά τους κάλυπταν τις φωνές του. Ανέθεσε μάλιστα την ανατροφή του στη Νύμφη ¶ρνη. Κάποια μέρα που ο Κρόνος πέρασε από εκεί, επειδή όλο και του φαινόταν πως άκουγε μωρουδίστικο κλάμα, ρώτησε την _¶ρνη_ αν υπήρχε κοντά κάποιο μωρό. 
_Μα αυτή του απάντησε περιγελαστικά: - Πώς θέλεις να βρεθεί μωρό εδώ πέρα; Ποιος θα το γεννήσει, οι κατσίκες και οι προβατίνες ή εγώ που είμαι ανύπαντρη κοπέλα;_ 
Έτσι ο Κρόνος έφυγε ντροπιασμένος. Όμως στο εξής η ¶ρνη είχε συνέχεια το νου της μήπως φανεί ξαφνικά ο φοβερός Τιτάνας στα μέρη της και ανακαλύψει το παιδί. Αν συνέβαινε κάτι τέτοιο και ο Ποσειδώνας θα βρισκόταν αστραπιαία στο τεράστιο στομάχι του, μα και η ίδια δε θα είχε καλύτερο τέλος. Γι' αυτό κάλεσε τους Τελχίνες, θεότητες παρόμοιες με τους Κουρήτες της Κρήτης, που προστάτευαν τον Δία. Κάθε φορά που ο νεογέννητος έκλαιγε, οι άγριοι Τελχίνες άρχιζαν να χορεύουν, να βγάζουν κραυγές και να χτυπούν τα δόρατά τους πάνω στη γη. Μέσα σε τόσο μεγάλο πανικό και σε τέτοια φασαρία ο Κρόνος δεν μπορούσε ν' ακούσει τίποτα. Μαζί με τους _Τελχίνες_ ανέλαβε τη φροντίδα του θεϊκού βρέφους και η Ωκεανίδα Καφείρα, μετά από παράκληση της θείας της Ρέας. Λένε πως οι θεϊκοί δαίμονες χάρισαν στον Ποσειδώνα το παντοδύναμο όπλο του, την *τρίαινα*, σύμφωνα όμως με άλλες παραδόσεις του την είχαν δωρίσει οι Κύκλωπες. Μάλιστα, ο Ποσειδώνας, όταν μεγάλωσε και ανδρώθηκε, γνώρισε την αδερφή των συντρόφων του, την *Αλία* και την ερωτεύτηκε. Από αυτήν απέκτησε έξι γιους. 
Ανάλογα με την εκδοχή της γέννησης του θεού που ακολουθεί η κάθε παράδοση, άλλοτε θεωρείται μικρότερος και άλλοτε μεγαλύτερος από τον Δία. Πάντως, αυτό που έκανε τα πρώτα χρόνια της ζωής του ήταν να βοηθήσει τα αδέρφια του, έτσι ώστε να βγάλουν από τη μέση τον πατέρα τους και τους υπόλοιπους Τιτάνες και να πάρουν την εξουσία στα χέρια τους. Μετά απ' αυτό, οι τρεις γιοι του Κρόνου αποφάσισαν να μοιράσουν τον κόσμο. Με πρόταση του *Δία*, χώρισαν τον κόσμο σε τρεις επικράτειες, τον *Ουρανό*, τη *θάλασσα* και τον *Κάτω Κόσμο*. Ο *Όλυμπος* και η *Γη* έμεναν κοινοί τόποι για να τους επισκέπτονται όποτε ήθελαν. Επειδή και οι τρεις ήθελαν τον ουρανό και κανένας φυσικά δεν ήθελε να βασιλεύει για όλη του τη ζωή στον ¶δη, έκαναν κλήρωση. Ο Δίας τράβηξε πρώτος και του έλαχε η βασιλεία του *ουρανού*. Ο *Ποσειδώνας* τράβηξε δεύτερος και του έτυχε η *θάλασσα*. Ο Πλούτωνας αμέσως κατσούφιασε, μα γρήγορα αποδέχτηκε τη μοίρα του και αποτραβήχτηκε στο σκοτεινό του βασίλειο. 
Ο Ποσειδώνας όμως δεν μπορούσε να χωνέψει εύκολα τη νίκη του Δία. Με κρύα καρδιά παραδέχτηκε το αποτέλεσμα, αλλά από τότε χρειάστηκε να κοντραριστεί και να λογομαχήσει πολλές φορές με τον αδερφό του, μέχρι να αναγνωρίσει την παντοτινή του κυριαρχία και την παντοδυναμία του. Έτσι, όταν κάποτε του ζήτησε κάποιο θέλημα και ο θαλασσινός θεός αρνήθηκε να το εκτελέσει, ο *Δίας* έστειλε την Ίριδα στο ωκεάνιο παλάτι του. Πριν φύγει της είπε τα ακόλουθα λόγια: - _Πες στο βασιλιά Ποσειδώνα πως ο παντοδύναμος αδερφός του τον διατάζει να έρθει αμέσως στον Όλυμπο, γιατί έχει να του αναθέσει κάποια δουλειά. Διαφορετικά, η τρομερή οργή μου θα πέσει επάνω του και θα τον διαλύσει._ 
Μόλις πήρε το μήνυμα, εκνευρισμένος ο Ποσειδώνας ανέβηκε στον Όλυμπο και προσπαθούσε να πείσει τους άλλους θεούς για την ισοτιμία του με τον πατέρα των θεών και των ανθρώπων. Όμως οι θεοί του έδωσαν να καταλάβει πως αποδέχονταν όλοι τους τον Δία ως ανώτερο. Τότε αυτός πήρε απόφαση πως δε θα είχε ποτέ τη συμπαράστασή τους. 
Σε μια άλλη περίπτωση παρουσιάζεται να συμμαχεί με την Ήρα, την Αθηνά και τον Απόλλωνα για να πάρουν την εξουσία του *Δία*, προσπαθώντας να τον δέσουν με αόρατες αλυσίδες από τον ουρανό. Μετά την αποτυχία της προσπάθειας αυτής, ο *Δίας*, αποφάσισε να τιμωρήσει τον αδερφό του υποχρεώνοντάς τον να δουλέψει στην υπηρεσία του βασιλιά της Τροίας *Λαομέδοντα*. Ο βασιλιάς ανέθεσε στο θεό να χτίσει τα τείχη της πόλης του. Όταν όμως πέρασε ένας χρόνος και ο Ποσειδώνας τελείωσε το έργο, αρνήθηκε να του δώσει την αμοιβή που είχαν συμφωνήσει. Τον απείλησε μάλιστα πως θα τον πουλούσε για δούλο. 




Μόλις απέκτησε πάλι τη θεϊκή του δύναμη, εκδικήθηκε σκληρά το βασιλιά μα και ολόκληρη τη χώρα του. Έστειλε ένα τέρας στην τρωική ακτή, που προξενούσε ανεπανόρθωτες ζημιές και κατασπάραζε πάρα πολλούς κατοίκους. Οι Τρώες ζήτησαν χρησμό από το μαντείο, που χρησμοδότησε πως για να απαλλαγούν από το τέρας έπρεπε να θυσιάσουν σ' αυτόν την κόρη του Λαομέδοντα, την Ησιόνη. Τη στιγμή που το τέρας ήταν έτοιμο να κατασπαράξει τη βασιλοπούλα, εμφανίστηκε ο Ηρακλής και την έσωσε. Μια άλλη διαφορά του Δία με τον Ποσειδώνα ήταν η κατάκτηση της Θέτιδας. Και οι δυο θεοί εντυπωσιάστηκαν από τα κάλλη της Νηρηίδας και ήθελαν να σμίξουν μαζί της. Όμως η Γαία ή η Θέμιδα προφήτεψε πως ο γιος της Θέτιδας θα ήταν πιο δυνατός από τον πατέρα του. Έτσι, τα δυο αδέρφια από το φόβο τους απομακρύνθηκαν από την όμορφη θαλασσινή θεά και αποφάσισαν να την παντρέψουν με το θνητό βασιλιά της Φθίας, τον Πηλέα. Με το πέρασμα του χρόνου, ο Ποσειδώνας άρχισε να συνειδητοποιεί την ανωτερότητα του Δία, να του δείχνει την υποταγή του και να του προσφέρει τη βοήθειά του όποτε τη χρειαζόταν. Στάθηκε στο πλευρό του και στην Τιτανομαχία και τη Γιγαντομαχία. Επίσης βοήθησε τον αδερφό του και σε άλλες περιπτώσεις. Γαλήνεψε τη θάλασσα για να περάσει ο Δίας με τη λεία του μετά την αρπαγή της Ευρώπης. Βοήθησε τη Λητώ να βρει το νησί Δήλος για να γεννήσει τα παιδιά του, τον Απόλλωνα και την ¶ρτεμη. Τέλος υποστήριξε την Ιώ, μια ακόμη ερωμένη του Δία, όταν την καταδίωκε η ζηλόφθονη Ήρα. 




πηγή : mythologia.com

----------


## efouskayak

Τον πρώτο καιρό της δημιουργίας των ελληνικών πόλεων, οι θεοί αποφάσισαν να πάρουν στην προστασία τους από μία ή περισσότερες πόλεις ο καθένας. Σ' αυτές θα στήνονταν τα σημαντικότερα ιερά τους και θα γίνονταν οι πιο μεγαλόπρεπες γιορτές και θυσίες αφιερωμένες σ' αυτούς. Για την απόδοση μιας πόλης σε κάποια θεά άλλοτε αποφάσιζαν οι υπόλοιποι Ολύμπιοι, άλλοτε κάποιες μικρότερες θεότητες και άλλοτε ο βασιλιάς και οι κάτοικοί της. Ο *Ποσειδώνας* δυστυχώς έχανε τις δίκες κάθε φορά που διεκδικούσε κάποια πόλη. Γνωστή είναι η διαμάχη του με την Ήρα για την προστασία της *Αργολίδας*. Οι θεοί όρισαν ως κριτές τον Ίναχο και τους δυο ποταμούς Κηφισό και Αστερίωνα. Αυτοί αποφάσισαν υπέρ της Ήρας. Τότε ο άρχοντας των βυθών αποφάσισε να εκδικηθεί. Έκανε λοιπόν να στερέψουν όλες οι πηγές της Αργολίδας. Σύμφωνα με μια άλλη εκδοχή τάραξε με την τρίαινά του τη θάλασσα, σήκωσε ένα τεράστιο παλιρροιακό κύμα και πλημμύρισε τη χώρα. Με τον ίδιο τρόπο ο Ποσειδώνας αναγκάστηκε να παραχωρήσει την *Αίγινα* στον Δία, τους *Δελφούς* στον Απόλλωνα, τη *Νάξο* στον Διόνυσο και την *Αθήνα* στην Αθηνά. Εξάλλου, διεκδίκησε με τον Ήλιο την περιοχή της Κορίνθου. Τότε ο Βριάρεος που είχε οριστεί κριτής έδωσε στον Ήλιο τον Ακροκόρινθο και το υπόλοιπο μέρος του Ισθμού στον *Ποσειδώνα*. Ο Ποσειδώνας είχε βέβαια, όπως και οι υπόλοιποι θεοί, ένα μεγαλόπρεπο παλάτι πάνω στον Όλυμπο που το κατασκεύασε ο Ήφαιστος. Σ' αυτό έμενε όποτε χρειαζόταν να παραβρεθεί σε κάποια σημαντική σύναξη των θεών για να πάρουν κάποια σπουδαία απόφαση. ¶λλοτε πάλι πήγαινε σε γλέντια που διοργανώνονταν στην ψηλότερη κορυφή της Ελλάδας, είτε με αφορμή κάποιο γάμο των αθανάτων, είτε για τη γέννηση κάποιου νέου θεού, είτε για την επέτειο κάποιας νίκης. Εφόσον όμως ήταν άρχοντας της θάλασσας και εκεί περνούσε τον περισσότερο καιρό του, είχε ένα μαλαματένιο παλάτι μέσα στον αχανή βυθό της. *Κοράλλια* και παράξενα κοχύλια στόλιζαν το όμορφο, υποβρύχιο κατάλυμά του. Τεράστια διαμάντια λαμποκοπούσαν και φωτιζόταν έτσι ο σκοτεινός βυθός. Χιλιάδες χρυσόψαρα τον ακολουθούσαν παντού και φρόντιζαν να είναι περιποιημένος ο γαλάζιος χιτώνας του. Στην είσοδο του παλατιού δυο τεράστιοι θαλάσσιοι ιππόκαμποι φρουρούσαν άγρυπνα μέρα νύχτα. Όταν ο σεβαστός άρχοντας των βυθών έβγαινε από το ανάκτορό του για ν' ανέβει στην επιφάνεια, όλα τα κήτη του Ωκεανού αναγνώριζαν τον αφέντη τους και παραμέριζαν για να περάσει.

----------


## efouskayak

Νόμιμη σύζυγος του θαλασσινού θεού είναι η *Αμφιτρίτη*, μια από τις κόρες του Νηρέα. Κάποτε που ο θεός περνούσε από τη Νάξο συνάντησε τις Νηρηίδες που έπαιζαν στην ακτή μ' ένα πολύχρωμο τόπι. Η Αμφιτρίτη ξεχώριζε απ' όλες τις αδερφές της για την ομορφιά και τη χάρη της. Ο Ποσειδώνας την ερωτεύτηκε κεραυνοβόλα, την απήγαγε και την οδήγησε σε μια σπηλιά όπου την παντρεύτηκε και έσμιξε μαζί της. 

Υπάρχει όμως μια διαφορετική εκδοχή που περιγράφει πιο επεισοδιακά το θεϊκό ζευγάρωμα. Η Αμφιτρίτη δεν ήθελε τον Ποσειδώνα και αντιστάθηκε. Κατάφερε να ξεφύγει, βούτηξε στα γαλανά νερά της θάλασσας και χάθηκε. Μάταια την έψαχνε σ' όλες τις ακτές και σ' όλες τις θαλάσσιες σπηλιές. Ανασήκωνε τα βράχια και ανατάραζε την άμμο της θάλασσας χωρίς κανένα αποτέλεσμα. Μια μέρα που καθόταν λυπημένος και σκεφτικός πάνω σ' ένα βράχο, τον πλησίασε ένα δελφίνι και τον ρώτησε γιατί ήταν στενοχωρημένος. Όταν ο Ποσειδώνας του εξήγησε, το θαλάσσιο κήτος υποσχέθηκε στον αφέντη του πως θα έβρισκε την Αμφιτρίτη. Ταξίδεψε λοιπόν μέρες ολόκληρες και τη βρήκε κοντά στην Αφρική στην περιοχή του ¶τλαντα. Τότε με σκέρτσα και παιχνίδια κατάφερε να την παρασύρει και την οδήγησε μπροστά στον Ποσειδώνα. Ο κοσμοσείστης βασιλιάς, για να ευχαριστήσει το βοηθό του, τον έκανε αργότερα αστερισμό. Από την ένωση του Ποσειδώνα και της Νηρηίδας γεννήθηκαν ένας γιος, ο Τρίτωνας, και δυο κόρες, η *Ρόδος* και η *Βενθεσικύμη*.  

Ο θαλασσινός θεός είχε αμέτρητες εξωσυζυγικές σχέσεις με θεές, νύμφες και θνητές και θεωρούνταν πατέρας μερικών από τους πιο γνωστούς ληστές της αρχαιότητας και πολλών από τα φοβερά τέρατα. ¶φησε όμως και απογόνους που ήταν τιμημένοι ήρωες, γενάρχες σημαντικότατων οικογενειών και ιδρυτές πόλεων. Πάνω στο θέμα αυτό ήταν πολύ πιο τυχερός από τον αδερφό του τον Δία. Η *Αμφιτρίτη* δε ζήλευε το σύζυγό της όπως η Ήρα. Δεν υπάρχει παρά ένας μόνο μύθος για την εκδίκηση της θαλασσινής θεάς. 


Όταν κάποτε ο Ποσειδώνας ερωτεύτηκε τη Νύμφη Σκύλλα, η Αμφιτρίτη έριξε στην πηγή όπου λουζόταν η Νύμφη μαγικά βότανα, με την επίδραση των οποίων η πανώρια κόρη μεταμορφώθηκε σε απαίσιο τέρας. Τον καιρό που η Δήμητρα έψαχνε τη γη ολόκληρη για να βρει την κόρη της, την Περσεφόνη, που την είχε αρπάξει ο Πλούτωνας, ο Ποσειδώνας ήταν τρελά ερωτευμένος μαζί της. Αυτή στην προσπάθειά της να τον αποφύγει μεταμορφώθηκε σε φοράδα και κρύφτηκε ανάμεσα στα άλογα του Όνκιου. Ο θεός κατάλαβε το τέχνασμα της αδερφής του, μεταμορφώθηκε σε άλογο και έτσι έσμιξε μαζί της, χωρίς αυτή να το καταλάβει. Η Δήμητρα οργίστηκε από το πάθημά της και για να καθαριστεί από το φοβερό αμάρτημα πλύθηκε στα νερά του ποταμού Λάδωνα. Από το παράξενο αυτό ζευγάρωμα γεννήθηκε μια κόρη που οι πιστοί, που δεν ήταν μυημένοι στα μυστήρια της Δήμητρας, έτρεμαν να πούνε το όνομά της. Γι' αυτό την αποκαλούσαν Κυρά ή Δέσποινα. Όμως γεννήθηκε κι ένα άλογο, ο Αρίωνας. Αυτό ήταν ένα θαυμάσιο ζώο που μπορούσε να σκέφτεται και να μιλάει μ' ανθρώπινη φωνή. Η μοναδική του ταχύτητα έσωσε τον ¶δραστο κατά την εκστρατεία των εφτά αρχηγών εναντίον της Θήβας. 


Ανάλογη ερωτική περιπέτεια αφηγούνται ότι είχε ο θεός με τη *Μέδουσα*. Αυτή ανήκε στη γενιά των Κενταύρων και είχε εξαιρετική ομορφιά στα ανθρώπινα μέλη της. Κάποτε που ο Ποσειδώνας βγήκε στη στεριά και γύριζε στα καταπράσινα λιβάδια της Θεσσαλίας, τη συνάντησε και μη μπορώντας ν' αντισταθεί στο ερωτικό του πάθος, μεταμορφώθηκε σε άλογο, γιατί διαφορετικά δεν υπήρχε τρόπος να σμίξει μαζί της. Εκεί κοντά βρισκόταν ένας ναός της παρθένας Αθηνάς. Η θεά εξοργίστηκε που συνέβη ένα τέτοιο αμάρτημα στον ιερό της χώρο. Δεν μπορούσε όμως να τιμωρήσει τον υπαίτιο γιατί ήταν αθάνατος θεός και μάλιστα ανήκε σε παλιότερη γενιά από την ίδια. Γι' αυτό ξέσπασε πάνω στη Μέδουσα, τη μεταμόρφωσε σε φοβερό τέρας που αντί για μαλλιά είχε δηλητηριώδη φίδια. Το τέρας αυτό εξόντωσε, πολύ αργότερα, ο Περσέας. Από την ένωσή τους γεννήθηκαν ο Χρυσάορας, πατέρας του τρισώματου γίγαντα *Γηρυόνη*, και το φτερωτό άλογο *Πήγασος.* Όμως ο ερωτιάρης θεός δεν ήταν δυνατόν να μη ζευγαρώσει με τη Γη, την κατεξοχήν γόνιμη θεά, μολονότι ήταν γιαγιά του. Από το σμίξιμο αυτό προήλθε ένας γίγαντας, ο *Ανταίος*, που λέγεται ότι βασίλεψε στη Λιβύη. Όποιος ξένος πατούσε το πόδι του στη χώρα του ήταν καταδικασμένος να πεθάνει. Ο φοβερός γίγαντας τον προκαλούσε σε πάλη έχοντας δεδομένη τη νίκη του. Μάλιστα, τα κρανία των θυμάτων του τ' αφιέρωνε στο ναό του πατέρα του. Ο Ανταίος ήταν άτρωτος όσο άγγιζε τη μητέρα του, τη Γη. Ο Ηρακλής τον καιρό που αποζητούσε τα χρυσά μήλα των Εσπερίδων, πέρασε από τη Λιβύη, πάλεψε μαζί του και τον έπνιξε σηκώνοντάς τον στον αέρα και καθιστώντας τον έτσι αδύναμο. 



ΠΗΓΉ : www.myghologia.gr

----------


## efouskayak

Ο Ποσειδώνας θεωρούνταν πατέρας και ενός άλλου τέρατος, του Βούσιρη, που έδρασε στην Αίγυπτο και σκότωνε όλους τους επισκέπτες της χώρας του. Τελικά, όπως και ο Ανταίος, εξοντώθηκε από τον Ηρακλή. Ακόμη και ο ¶μυκος θεωρούνταν γιος του θαλασσινού θεού και της Νύμφης Μελίας. Αυτός ζούσε στη Βιθυνία και σκότωνε όλους τους ταξιδιώτες που περνούσαν από εκεί. Τέλος στις αδικίες του έβαλε ο Πολυδεύκης, όταν έφτασε με τους υπόλοιπους Αργοναύτες στα μέρη εκείνα. Λένε μάλιστα πως ο πανέμορφος και γενναίος ήρωας δε σκότωσε το γίγαντα, αλλά τον υποχρέωσε να ορκιστεί στο όνομα του θεϊκού πατέρα του ότι δε θα σκότωνε ξανά κανέναν επισκέπτη. Οι περισσότεροι από τους ληστές που σκότωσε ο Θησέας πηγαίνοντας από την Τροιζήνα στην Αθήνα είχαν πατέρα τους τον Ποσειδώνα. Ο *Σκίρωνας*, ο *Σίνης*, ο *Προκρούστης* και ο *Κερκύονας* βρήκαν τρομερό θάνατο με τον ίδιο τρόπο που κι αυτοί βασάνιζαν τους περαστικούς, αφού πρώτα τους λήστευαν. Κάποιος μύθος αναφέρει πως ο κοσμοσείστης έσμιξε με την εγγονή του Αλόπη, την κόρη του Κερκύονα, και απέκτησε μαζί της ένα γιο, τον Ιπποθόοντα, που έδωσε το όνομά του στην Ιπποθοοντίδα φυλή της Αττικής. Ο πιο γνωστός γιγαντόμορφος γιος του θεού ήταν ο Κύκλωπας *Πολύφημος*, από το σμίξιμό του με τη Νύμφη Θόοσσα. Αυτός δεν είχε συγγενική σχέση με τους ομώνυμους γιους της Γαίας. Προσωποποιεί την τυφλή και κτηνώδη δύναμη που στερείται οποιουδήποτε ίχνους λογικής. Ο Όμηρος μας αφηγείται το πάθημά του από τον Οδυσσέα, που τον ξεγέλασε λέγοντάς του ότι τον λένε *Κανένα*. Γι' αυτήν όμως την πράξη του ο Ποσειδώνας καταδίωξε το βασιλιά της Ιθάκης πάρα πολύ, κατά τη δεκάχρονη πορεία του για την πατρίδα. 
Γιος του θαλασσινού άρχοντα και της Σκαμανδροδίκης θεωρείται και ο Κύκνος. Αυτός έχασε τη ζωή του μετά από πολύωρη πάλη με τον Αχιλλέα και μεταμορφώθηκε στο ομώνυμο πτηνό. Επίσης, ο γίγαντας Ωρίωνας προήλθε από το ζευγάρωμα του θεού με την Ευρυάλη, την κόρη του Μίνωα. Έδωσε μάλιστα στο γιο του το χάρισμα να περπατά πάνω στα κύματα της θάλασσας. Τέλος, σύμφωνα με την παράδοση, παιδιά του θεού ήταν και οι *Αλωάδες*, *Ώτος* και *Εφιάλτης*, από το ζευγάρωμά του με την *Ιφιμέδεια.* Στον Ποσειδώνα αποδίδεται η πατρότητα πολλών τεράτων και γιγάντων. ¶λλωστε συχνά για να εκδικηθεί κάποιους θνητούς στέλνει διάφορα τέρατα που προκαλούν καταστροφές. Κάποτε οι Νηρηίδες παραπονέθηκαν στον αφέντη τους ότι η *Κασσιόπεια*, η βασίλισσα της Αιθιοπίας, καυχήθηκε πως ήταν πιο όμορφη από αυτές. Τότε εξοργισμένος ο θεός έστειλε ένα τέρας στην ακτή της χώρας, το οποίο προξενούσε φοβερές καταστροφές. Ένας χρησμός από το μαντείο έλεγε ότι η χώρα θα απαλλασσόταν από τη συμφορά μόνο αν ο βασιλιάς Κηφέας θυσίαζε την κόρη του *Ανδρομέδα*. Την ώρα όμως που το τέρας ήταν έτοιμο να κατασπαράξει την όμορφη βασιλοπούλα, κατέφτασε ο Περσέας με τα φτερωτά του πέδιλα και την έσωσε.  
Γνωστή είναι η περιπέτεια του θεού με τη Δαναΐδα Αμυμώνη. Αυτή, μετά την ξηρασία που έστειλε ο Ποσειδώνας για να εκδικηθεί το ¶ργος, έψαχνε για νερό μέσα στο δάσος.  


Ένας Σάτυρος όμως όρμησε επάνω της με βίαιες διαθέσεις. Για να τη σώσει, χτύπησε με την τρίαινά του τον Σάτυρο και τον σκότωσε. Μετά χτύπησε ένα βράχο και ανέβλυσε η πηγή Λέρνη. Από τον έρωτά του με τη Δαναΐδα απέκτησε ένα γιο, τον Ναύπλιο, που έδωσε το όνομά του στη γνωστή πόλη της Πελοποννήσου. Επίσης, ένας από τους πιο σημαντικούς ήρωες της αρχαιότητας, ο Θησέας, θεωρούνταν γιος του Ποσειδώνα και της Αίθρας που τη συνάντησε στο νησί Θήρα. Από τη Μελανίππη ο θαλασσινός άρχοντας απέκτησε δυο δίδυμους γιους, τον *Βοιωτό* και τον *Αίολο*, που αργότερα έγιναν επώνυμοι ήρωες της Βοιωτίας και της Αιολίας. Σημαντική είναι και η σχέση του με την *Τυρώ*. Αυτή ήταν ερωτευμένη με τον ομορφότερο ποταμό, τον Ενιπέα. Ολη τη μέρα της την περνούσε στις όχθες του περιμένοντας να τον δει. Ο Ποσειδώνας, που την αγάπησε, εμφανίστηκε μπροστά της με τη μορφή του ποταμού και έσμιξε μαζί της. Απέκτησαν δυο γιους, τον Πελία και τον Νηλέα. Ο Πελίας βασίλεψε στη Θεσσαλία και ο Νηλέας εγκαταστάθηκε στη Μεσσηνία και ίδρυσε την Πύλο. Με τη γυναίκα του Νηλέα, τη Χλωρίδα, ζευγάρωσε ο Ποσειδώνας και απέκτησε ένα γιο, τον *Περικλύμενο*, που του έδωσε τη δυνατότητα να μεταμορφώνεται σ' όποιο ζώο ήθελε. Επίσης από την Κλειτώ απέκτησε τον ¶τλαντα, από τη Μελανθώ τον *Δελφό*, που έδωσε το όνομά του στους Δελφούς, από την Κέρκυρα τον *Φαίακα* και από τη Ρόδη τον *Ιαλυσσό*, τον *Κάμειρο* και τον *Λίνδο*, που έδωσαν τα ονόματά τους στις τρεις πιο σημαντικές πόλεις της Ρόδου. Ο *Ποσειδώνας* σαν θεός της θάλασσας είναι υπεύθυνος για τις φοβερές τρικυμίες και τους κατακλυσμούς που προκαλεί μ' ένα άγγιγμα της τρίαινάς του, μα και για τη γαληνεμένη θάλασσα και τα ήρεμα ταξίδια των ναυτικών. Γι' αυτόν το λόγο οι τελευταίοι τον θεωρούσαν προστάτη τους. ¶λλωστε οι Αργοναύτες αμέσως μετά την επιτυχημένη ολοκλήρωση της αποστολής τους αφιέρωσαν το πλοίο τους, τη γοργοτάξιδη *Αργώ*, στον Ποσειδώνα. Όμως και οι ψαράδες προσεύχονταν και έκαναν θυσίες στο θεό για να τους φέρει καλή ψαριά. Οι αρχαίοι πίστευαν πως ο Ποσειδώνας εξημέρωσε τα άλογα, γι' αυτό τον τιμούσαν και με ιπποδρομίες. Τα δώρα που συνήθως του θυσίαζαν ήταν άλογα και ταύροι. Οι ψαράδες του πρόσφεραν και ψάρια. Ο θαλασσινός θεός λατρευόταν σ' ολόκληρη την ελληνική επικράτεια. Ναοί του υπήρχαν στα περισσότερα ακρωτήρια, όπως στο Σούνιο, στο *Ταίναρο*, στον *Μαλέα* και αλλού. Αγαπημένα σύμβολα του θεού μετά την τρίαινα ήταν το ψάρι και ιδιαίτερα ο τόνος, το δελφίνι και σπανιότερα ο ταύρος και το άλογο.  πηγή : mythologia.gr

----------


## xara

Πολύ καλό

----------

